# Tipper Profile



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Uber/paxs basically reimburse us (at cost) for the use of our cars to drive people around. We put in our time/labor (for free) in exchange for the opportunity to earn tips. So similar to pizza deliveries before ridesharing days.

Forget about the water, gum, aux cord and the foot massage. Regardless of what we drive, how we drive or what we do for the pax, I have pretty much concluded the stage is set whether or not a ride will result in a tip, as soon as I hit the Start button. I drive part day time. YMMV. With few exceptions-

Tippers:
Out of towners,
Airport runs,
Occasional rides to/from auto shops, etc.,
New riders.

Non-tippers:
Commuters to school/work,
Commuters to/from train/bus stations,
Errand runs (grocery/laundry in place of bus),
Experienced riders.

That’s as simple as it gets.


----------



## gbaby (Aug 14, 2017)

i think americans tip more than canadians for sure 100%. like less than 1 in 30 tip no matter how much extra shit you provide


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

gbaby said:


> i think americans tip more than canadians for sure 100%. like less than 1 in 30 tip no matter how much extra shit you provide


lots of canadians here in south florida and they are tight..out of 50 Canadians maybe 2 tip....one I remember was did tip is the GM of a NHL team in Canada that was playing here last spring..nice guy we chatted hockey for 30 minutes...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tipper-

Business traveler age 30+
Drunk age 35+
Hispanic- Age 30+
Tourists age 30+
Recent converts from taxis age 35+
Airport runs age 30+

Non tipper

Minorities going to work
Millenials (under age 33 or so at this point)
college students (doubly so)
People going to the bus/train station (Seriously, your like a mile away, i'd walk this distance, on my blown up leg)
Groceries/laundry


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tipper-
Male over 50 years old
Female over 35 years old

Non-Tipper-
Pickup location is mansion or elite gated community
Pickup location is school/university


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I drive around UCI where probably 80% of the passengers are foreign (mostly chinese, and some indian) students. NEVER tip, and generally are in lousy, unsafe pick-up locations. They also tend to start walking to the car, instead of letting me stop and park in a good/safe place.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Tippers: people over 35

Non-tippers: people 35 and under


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tippers: the wives of grumpy old men that feel they need to be in charge of how you drive and feel bad for you.

*she was a sweetheart and tipped me well. Said I was the best driver for handling her husband in a firm but respectful way. I felt kinda sorry for her.


----------

